# New Fishing Line



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been a long time since I have put new line on my fishing reels. I don't even remember what brand I last put on or how many lb test it was. We got a new boat last fall and my family hopes to be doing lots of fishing this year so I had better put some new line on all my poles. What brand and lb test do you guys recomend? Mostley we have been bait fishing from shore but with the addition of the boat we have been trolling needlefish, spoons and flatfish. Is 6lb test enough (I think that is what I used in the past) or should I go to 8 or even 10lb? Come on spring!!!!

Mark


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the 6 or 8 pound strenn, if your trolling I would go 8 or even 10 pound. When Im trolling rapalas I use a 20 pound fireline and then I tip it with an 8-15 pound leader depending on the area I'm fishing and size of fish I expect to catch.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I love p-line!! I use flloroclear and like it a lot. I would put half cheapo 6 pound as a filler and fill the rest of the spool with 4 pound floroclear. For the trollers I'd use 8 pound floro. Read reviews on cabelas or something. Just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

What type of reels are you fishing with.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What type of reels are you fishing with.


They are all open faced spinning reels. I am not sure what model they are.

Mark


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Stren is a decent brand. The 10lb high impact clear/green is pretty good. I've had few problems with break offs or knot slipping. Good price, too.

If I could find some "D.A.M." line (German) in their "Gold Finesse", I'd jump on it in a hear beat. It's probably the best line I've used and it's 4kg test (about 9.2lbs). It came spooled on a rod/reel combo by Okuma from Sportsman's in Provo. I might have to order online, eventually.

I've seen other types of DAM line at Cabela's. Maybe it's good too, but the Gold Finesse was ultra thin, flexible, and the fish don't seem to notice it at all.

I liked the P-line until the weather got cold and then I started losing all my lures on every cast. From everyone else stating that they don't have problems with it, I'm beginning to think I either got a bad spool or I have a jagged edge on a guide somewhere.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

For spinning reels I would definantly recommend P-line Flouroclear. You might even want to use 8 to 10 lbs test with it. You will find that it is not a very visible line so you can up the poundage without losing stikes. I use 10 lbs. for most everything, although I will probably use 12 to 14 lb. on Lake Powell this year.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend switching to a round reel with a weight forward #3 uniform sink in a 6-weight! :mrgreen: LOAH is on the cusp of being a "convert" himself.

As far as a German line, try:

Ich habe eine Schildkröte in meiner Hose


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You found a tortoise in your pants?

I think that's what that means.

I bet that gets all the frau.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> I love p-line!! I use flloroclear and like it a lot. I would put half cheapo 6 pound as a filler and fill the rest of the spool with 4 pound floroclear. For the trollers I'd use 8 pound floro. Read reviews on cabelas or something. Just my opinion, hope it helps.


+1 I love the floroclear!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend using Shakespear Cajun Line Its red, its invisible, its strong, and its cheap! Plus it has little crabs on the box :lol: 6lb just be a little safe


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the cajun line too. But I only use 4 lb.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Stren is a decent brand. The 10lb high impact clear/green is pretty good. I've had few problems with break offs or knot slipping. Good price, too.
> 
> If I could find some "D.A.M." line (German) in their "Gold Finesse", I'd jump on it in a hear beat. It's probably the best line I've used and it's 4kg test (about 9.2lbs). It came spooled on a rod/reel combo by Okuma from Sportsman's in Provo. I might have to order online, eventually.
> 
> ...


I was at my parents house yesterday and my dad had some of that D.A.M. line!! ha ha the only problem is that he got it in Kodiak Ak. :? I really liked the feel of it though and I may buy some on line....


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been using that DAM tec-tan from cabelas, in a 6 lb. Its really fine like hair. I could put almost twice as much on my reel. Just dont use it for bait fishing cuz it retains a lot of water. But it has no memory at all and no twists and tangles. Just dont leave your rod in a hot car, cuz then it will maintain the loops from the reel, however that goes to say with most mono.


----------

